# Starting DE journey from Ireland - anyone else?



## twh (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi, I am in my second week after second failed iVF cycle and told that it just wont work for us due to the fact the drugs dont work on me. Hubby has suboptimal sperm and now that my eggs arent an option we are looking at DE. 

We are very blessed to have a DS who is 3 and I desperatley want a sibling for him. I am finding it v hard at the moment as both my brothers and sister are v fertile - 9 children amongst them and getting comments like arent i just so lucky - why cant I be satisfied with one which is v tough to hear.

The clinic we used in Dublin (Repromed) work with a clinic in Prague and another in Alicante. Is there anyone on here from Ireland with any experience who would be willing to chat? Just feeling v isolated


----------



## missuso (Jul 25, 2013)

Just wanted to say hello so you don't feel so isolated. Am not in same position as you but just didn't want to read and go. I know how lonely this can feel especially when you can't talk to immediate friends or family who aren't in the same position and as much as they might care they can't really understand.  There are plenty of people on here who do though.

Just try and take it easy at the moment, the time after an unsuccessful cycle can be tough, 

Take care, 

Missuso


----------



## honybee (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi twh, 
I'm in Ireland too and we are also going down the DE route.  We have decided on a clinic in Barcelona and went over there 2 weeks ago for the initial consultation, which was very good and answered lots of questions for us.  It's still such a huge decision, but for us it seems the only way to have a baby, so we are grateful the DE option is there for us.
There is a support group that run meetings on donor conception too, I haven't been to one yet but I think it's just a chance for people to meet up and chat about how they are getting on.  If you look up the NISIG they should have more info.


----------



## twh (Nov 26, 2010)

hi what is the NISIG??


----------



## eibhlin (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi twh,

Sorry you had failed cycle  i'm happy to chat, would be good to know others in Ireland, its all a bit full on and know what you mean about others understanding, they try   i am in Dublin, my son is nearly four and we still trying for sibling. Was in Reprofit (czech rep) in the spring for de, sadly bfn. Hope to go for dd in Jan. Nisig are national support group for if and hold good meeting on de/dd. 

Mind yourself


----------



## twh (Nov 26, 2010)

so we decided to go for the Cube in Prague - hoping toi get going March next year, glad there are other peeps from Ireland. so sorry to hear about the BFN after the DE. IM just hoping to be realistic about the next stage as the 2 failed IVFs due to immunity to the drugs totally threw me


----------



## eibhlin (Mar 4, 2009)

If you figure out how to be realstic pls share your secret   think we must all be optimists to be doing this, really respect everyone on this path, its not easy and yet the rewards can be great. The cube has a good name, prague is direct flight which is handy. The nisig meeting i went to was good actually. Felt good to realise we are not alone. I met some lovely peops, probably talked too much but thats me   and one couple i met are expecting now after a long road which is lovely. My dh didn't go, not his thing, mayb i should go again... how are you getting on, any plan for tx? Im to go over start feb...eek.


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi there,

so sorry to hear about your BFN. We are also looking into donor eggs after 5 unsuccessful ICSI. To be honest i struggled with it initially but went to a workshop given by the donor conception network and i cant praise it enough. Really informative. We are now looking at a clinic in the uk because we like the thought of having an identifiable donor. We plan to be v open with any children we may be lucky to have and figured this was an important factor for us. 

We are from Donegal and have been to 3 clinics. Our last was Serum in Athens and i cannot recommend them enough. If they didn't do anonymous donors we'd be back in the morning. Cycling with penny there meant i could consider de. Cause if my oe didn't work with her, they never will.

Best of luck whatever you decide to do. It can feel v isolating so feel free to vent here to us. btw I'm on the phone and its impossible to type so apologies for the spelling etc.


----------



## Mammy86 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi TWH, 

Just wanted to say a quick hi and tell to say I'm glad you have chosen Prague I have been to Vista Hermosa on Alicanta and also Prague and would never go back to Alicante!! Worst experience of my life, granted it was my first IVF and I was only 25 but I was so so terrified, my hubby was not left stay with me for transfer or anything, in my clinic in Prague he is with me all tge time and it makes a huge difference if you want to talk PM me, unfortunately I have lots of IVF experience xxx


----------



## BrusselsBound (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey, so great to hear others from Ireland. 
I am at the beginning of the whole donor egg road as I have a genetic condition which I do not want to risk passing on.
I am only at the stage of looking at clinics, so any advice would be great.


----------



## Luckylucky1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi there

I have already undergone 4 IVF cycles. But now I seem to be at the same stage as you, BrusselsBound  

DH and I are just looking at clinics. We used 2 spanish clinics IVF-SPAIN Alicante and BarcelonaIVF. Not successfully...   And now we want to try another clinic. We decided to look for some clinic out of Spain. 
Sorry I am not from Ireland, just have the same problem, do not know which clinic to go with... 

BrusselsBound, Are you looking at clinics in Ireland?


----------



## bambinoshar (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi there I have had 4 failed ed cycles
In Alicante and 1 dd in Greece.
We are looking at ivf Spain for another
Fresh cycle with new donor and were 
told by zita west to go here as they do
advanced tests and era test and immunes
which I have tested previously for and
have high cytokines. I am reading through
the threads to try and find info from girls
who have cycled there to find out what
you think of them?? 
I was considering having immunes retested
at zita west separately but they seem to think
I should go to ivf Spain for everything?
Not sure what to do I have had so many
failed cycles already don't know what else 
to do.


----------



## tillyturner (Nov 10, 2014)

hi

I am not from Ireland either, but used a clinic in St petersburg AVA-Peter for my DE (am nearly 6 weeks pregnant)I know they deal with immunes as met a lady there at had some problems with this, Zita West was also a clinic I was told could do my pre treatment as they also collaborate with AVA.

There is a thread on here under eastern European clinics lots of ladies have had treatment with them so have a look

A really good clinic, great success rates and have a database to choose your own donor too.

May be worth a look not sure if they can help you, but I read so many people looking for elsewhere other than Spain so thought I would give some input 

Wishing you very best of luck with which ever clinic you choose 
hugs Tillyxx


----------



## BrusselsBound (Jun 13, 2014)

I had an initial consultation with a clinic in Dublin. The legislation is changing here regarding a child's right to know & although I intend to tell the child I am in limbo as the clinic does not yet know when or what kind of database will be set up. 
I think the delay has been of no harm though as I have been grieving the fact that genetically the child will not be from me. It's very difficult to accept.


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi brusselsbound, I definitely agree that it is important to grieve for your genetic related child before moving to the next step. It's a difficult thing to deal with. I think I'm ok with de but sometimes I feel v sad that my oe failed me   


I would b sceptical and wonder how long it will take for the legislation to come into affect. I am v frustrated with the lack of legal framework in Ireland so have decided on a clinic in Manchester. Fingers crossed for us all


----------



## mrsmumble (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi all
I'm based in Ireland and we'd like to join ur thread. I have had 3 MRS and 2 x failed ivf  and just decided to move to DE in desperation to start a family as I'm 40, Dh has not a lot of hols  and financial considerations .I'm due to go for DE in May and not sure what to expect. Baby dust to all xx


----------



## Littleblessing (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi there

Im new to all this aswell. And I know how isolated you feel. I have been ttc for 6 years. I'm going to DE and was thinking of vista hermosa. I'd like to know if you considered them at all? Also this may sound silly but the injections. That are part of the protocol says they must be administered by a nurse, do you or anyone know is they can be self administered? Like those pens? I'm really trying to learn from people on here. 
Thanks in advance x


----------



## Society (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi, I hope to travel in June for a DE cycle with repromed/cube.  So far I've found both clinics excellent. They seem to have a very high success rate.  I start the meds at the end of May. If you have any questions at all let me know.


----------



## bambinoshar (Nov 2, 2013)

Need some advice we are due to go to 
Ivf Spain on 11/6 to have biopsy. & mock
cycle. They told us I needed a smear &
Mammogram I had mammogram at action
Cancer & they are sending me for further 
assessment. Has anyone else had to have
This done? Not sure if they will cancel treatment
Until we get result back am waiting
On the hospital sending me an appt which
Can take 2 wks. We have booked flights
& hotel and they are not refundable.
Am not sure what to do help ?


----------

